# VirtualBox stürzt ab

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich möchte VirtualBox nutzen um andere Systeme  zu testen. Leider funktioniert es seit kurzem nicht mehr, ich kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen seit welchem update. Mein Gentoo System ist auf einem aktuellem Software stand "stable" installiert, VirtualBox habe ich jetzt als Version 2.2.0 und 2.2.2 getestet, also VirtualBox bin und die Module dazu. 

Ich habe schon die Einstellungen in meinem Heimatverzeichnis gelöscht, aber es kommt nur das Fenster mit grauem Hintergrund und ohne Inhalt, wenn ich es beenden will kommt von KDE die Meldung das es nicht mehr reagiert. Wenn ich VirtualBox von der Konsole aus starte kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Kann mir jemand helfen, hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal, ob dir topic 755297 oder topic 761861 weiterhelfen.

----------

## no_expert

```
<ExtraDataItem name="GUI/UpdateDate" value="never"/>
```

Das hier aus dem ersten Deitrag war die Lösung. Super, ich danke dir!  :Smile: 

----------

